# strut questions???



## bumpin_sentra (May 29, 2002)

let me here some opinions on some struts 

i have a 93 nissan sentra SE on coilovers with stock struts, yeah i know shitty me 

im lookin on gettin some new peroformance struts and need some opinions here 

KYB GR-2 
KYB AGX
Tokico Blues 
Tokico Yellows 
DROPZONE


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

good god the only one worth mentioning in your list is the AGXs get them I highly doubt you are going to get any other responses


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

oh yeah www.p-s-t.com has them for only $389 shipped!


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Agx


----------

